# Futterkelle selberbauen



## Boilieroller (21. April 2004)

Ich brauch eine Futterkelle (mit Stiel) zum weiteren ausbringen meines Futters zum Karpfenangeln (hab leider jetzt kein Geld noch extra 30-50€ zu bezahlen) also würde ich gerne meine Futterkelle selberbauen, habt ihr Links oder Anleitungne, sowoe Tips?

Ich dachte mir ich könnte nen plastik Besenstiel mit Gewinde nehmen, aber was soll ich als kelle ran machen (muss ja leicht sein damit man gut werfen kann)?

Und wenn ich bei Askari bestell kostet das noch wieder extra Versand

MfG BoilieRoller #:


----------



## spinnracer (21. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

Versuche es bei Raven Nl Futterkelle etwa 5€ und Stiel um 6,95€.


----------



## Boilieroller (21. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

Wo gibts die?
Ich kauf nämlich nur bei Askari und KL Angelsport ein

MfG BoilieRoller


----------



## spinnracer (21. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

Die haben einen Shop im Netz.


----------



## Samyber (21. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

Hallo,
hier der Link von raven-NL !


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

Als Kelle kannst Du so einen Scheffel nehmen, wie er bei Hussel in den Süssigkeitengläsern steckt. Nur nen Kunstoffbesenstiel geht gar nicht.
Das sollte schon mindestens Glasfaser sein, da kommt ne ganze menge Druck drauf beim Auswerfen. Nen Besenstiel oder Alustange biegt so weg. (So hab ich mal nen Fox Stormpole zerbröselt)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## robertb (21. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

Hallo hab ein ähnliches Problem.
Mein Freund hat mir Heute eine selbstgebaut. Der Stiel ist aus Holz, damit komm ich grad mal gute 10 Meter raus. Was kann man da als Alternative verwenden ;+


----------



## fishhawk (23. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

Ich hab meine Kelle an einen kräftigen Bambusstab aus dem Gartencenter befestigt. 

Das ging für meine Verhältnisse bisher ganz gut, hab aber keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit nem Originalgroundbaiter.


----------



## spinnracer (23. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

@ fishhawk Mit einenem anständigen Baiter sind ca. 60m möglich (Pellets). Mit einem Cobra Wurfrohr (für Boilies)  120m bis ca. 150m manche werfen noch weiter.


----------



## robertb (23. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

Und wieviel Meter sind mit Futtermais drin bei passendem Stiel ?


----------



## spinnracer (23. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

Um die 30m mit kurzem und und mit langem Stiel etwa 10m mehr. Da braucht man aber etwas Übung um punktgenau zu füttern. Pellets fliegen einfach weiter und die kann man in der Futtertierhandlung mit R........ bekommen. Dort bekommt man Karpfen-, evtl. Brassen- (nur auf Bestellung) und Forellenpellets. Diese haben alle unterschiedliche Größen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

@ Spinnracer
Übertreibst Du nicht etwas?
Den möchte ich sehen, der mit ner Cobra 150m wirft. Das sind 1,5 Fussballfelder!

100m sind so gerade noch drin, wenn die Boilies absolut rund und recht schwer sind. Normal ist schon bei 80-90m schluss. Cobra gibt die maximal erreichbare weite mit dem grössten Rohr ja nur mit 125m an.

Und die 60m mit dem Groundbaiter macht man auch maximal mit Futterballen.
(Gefrorene noch etwas weiter) Mit Kurzem Griff und Mais kommt man beim Kanal in die Fahrrinne. 20m maximal.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## spinnracer (24. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

@ Geraetefetischist mit den Jack Rohren kommt man weiter und 100m ist mit dem Banana leicht zu machen. Wir müssen  bei uns auf die andere Seite werfen um anzufüttern. Das sind zwischen 120m und 150m.

Die Pellets fliegen mit dem langen Stiel  echt gut und weit - meine Pellet sind rund d.h. ca. 60m bei Pellets und 30m bei Mais mit kurzem Griff ist auch drin. Wir waren am Neckar/Rhein und haben getestet.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. April 2004)

*AW: Futterkelle selberbauen*

Also mit der Jack bin ich kein Stück weiter gekommen als mit der King. Mit der Banana kommt man zwar weiter (Da glaub ich euch 120-130m gerne), aber die Zielgenauigkeit ist unter aller sau. Meine hab ich ganz schnell wieder verkauft.

Die Plastikrohre haben mir vom Handling eh alle nicht gefallen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

